# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  pb authentification integre windows

## babe7

bonjour, j'ai un problme avec l'authentification windows intgre sur mon serveur exchange 2003. j'ai coch dans les options de exchange dans IIS seulement l'authentification intgre ainsi que pour le repertoire virtuel de exchange.
donc lorsque je me connecte  exchange avec un win xp appartenant au domaine, il me propose la page d'authentification basique.
est-ce que vous pouvait m'aider pour mon probleme ?
merci

----------


## zzzThibaut

Que veux-tu dire par "Page d'authentification classique" ?
zzzThibaut

----------


## babe7

que je tombe sur la page d'authentification basique de IE si je suis en http et sur le formulaire Outlook Web Access si je suis en https

----------


## zzzThibaut

Je connais pas trs bien Exchange mais je pense que ton problme vient de la config de Excchange au niveau Web Access. Ne modifie pas la config de IIS directement mais pass par Exchange pour trouver la config IIS que tu souhaites.
zzzThibaut

----------


## babe7

bon voila, je suis passer sur exchange 2007 croyant que mon problme venait de exchange
maintenant, je me rend compte que ce problme ne venait pas de exchange mais de IIS
car quand j'ouvre un navigateur avec l'adresse du serveur IIS il me demande de m'authentifi. donc si je ne suis pas identifi, il m'ouvre la page d'authentification basique de IE. ensuite quand je me connecte  Outlook Web Access, il ne me demande pas de me relogger car pour OWA, j'ai activ l'authentification intgre donc il me connecte.
Pour IIS, j'ai activ sur les sites web l'authentification intgre mais j'ai aussi dsactiv la connection annonyme. Ensuite, il me demande toujours mon login et le mot de passe pour me logger sur IIS.
donc serait-ce possible de mettre IIS pour qu'il accepte n'importe qui sans forcment passer par un compte anonyme.
merci.

----------


## babe7

c'est bon, c'tait juste une option dans IE pour qu'il exporte les donnes du compte local.
il faire outils puis options internet ensuite scurit puis cliquez sur intarnet /b] enfin cliquez sur le bouton [b]personnaliser le niveau et l, il faut cocher la case connexion automatique avec le nom d'utilisateur et le mot de passe actuel
voila je clos le post

----------

